# Missing Wife!!



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2014)

The day after his wife disappeared in a kayaking accident, an Anchorage man answered his door to find two grim-faced Alaska State Troopers. "We're sorry Mr. Wilkens, but we have some information about your wife," said one trooper. 

"Tell me! Did you find her?" Wilkens shouted. 

The troopers looked at each other. One said, "We have some bad news, some good news, and some really great news. Which do you want to hear first?" 

Fearing the worst, an ashen Mr.! Wilkens said, "Give me the bad news first." 

The trooper said, "I'm sorry to tell you, sir, but this morning we found your wife's body in Kachemak Bay." 

"Oh my God!" exclaimed Wilkens. Swallowing hard, he asked, "What's the good news?" 

The trooper continued. "When we pulled her up she had *12* twenty-five pound king crabs and *6 *good-size Dungeness crabs on her." 

Stunned, Mr. Wilkens demanded, "If that's the good news, what's the great news?" 

The trooper said, "We're going to pull her up again tomorrow!"


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2014)

Rofl !


----------

